# New Member (sort of)



## BensalemAngler (Jan 14, 2010)

I know its been a long time since I have posted anything. The last year has just been wild with things going wrong in every which way. I was glad to see 09 go, 2010 did not start great but I am hoping for bad start good year type of thing.

I had some decent catches this summer and I do not like Winter anymore. I cannot wait to get back int he swing of things.

Ron

These are some of my better fish of 09


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey Bensalem, Great to see you back!!! Hope everything turns for the better in 2010


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome back man! The little guy is getting big!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 14, 2010)

Jim said:


> The little guy is getting big!


Yep, he is a boy now no more baby


----------



## Andy (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome back.

:beer:


----------



## river_wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome Back.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome Back! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome back - i was just wondering what happened to you the other day - actually looked at you profile and saw that is was forever since you logged in

Great photos - I am ready for some green leaves and warmer breezes


----------



## shamoo (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome back my friend =D> Great pics.


----------



## Doug (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome back!! When things seem to start going bad in 2010 just look at the picture of you and your son with the smile and know that makes it all OK!!

Doug


----------



## moreheadsaebass (Jan 16, 2010)

welcome back.


----------



## Brine (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome back. Nice fish


----------



## dougdad (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome back Ben!!


----------

